# Watermelon streamer?



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay, here's a puzzler for you guys who tie your own. I was at a local park popnd yesterday and saw a guy slaying the bass at midday with a watermelon jerkbait. My question is, what materials could I use to approximate a watermelon pattern in a big streamer for the same place?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Crystal Flash for one along with colored bucktail for another. There are a lot more you could use. Kiptail would be good.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heres a thought, try dyeing some white bucktail with Kool aid, perhaps watermellon flavor, or peach or strawberry to get the right color. I never done it but know the Kool Aid dyes hold up really well. I might add that if you had some stick on eyes it would probably help as well

Salmonid


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...perch colors ?


----------

